# Gumtree glasgow- free to good home!!! Whole litter of newfoundland puppies?!?!



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pleaase tell me i'm imagining this...
Just saw the post, theres 8 pups i think.. All 'need to be gone asap'

Unbelievable...


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Unfortunately just saw it myself - was tempted to contact them but think Dad (and Sonny) would disown me if I got a Newfoundland pup ( or 8)


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

There was whole litter of rottie puppies free too don't know if it's spam or not


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just saw the rotties too...
Id be murdered if i brought them home!!
I just couldnt believe it, i mean .. Grr!.. Just got mad and upset !
This is why i dont look on gumtree anymore


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Christ...................  :incazzato:

They are gorgeous.. has anyone rang to ask why they are free and why they are not placing them in rescue if they want them "gone asap"? 

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I would want them all...


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow. Can someone contact a breed rescue and get these pups rehomed through them?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Email the link to breed rescue, hopefully they can help!


----------



## xxbailliexx (May 17, 2010)

I seen the 1 for the rotties last night.
I would be inclined to think its a scam :angry:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I just sent the guy a text suggesting (hopefully tactfully) that he hand them over to a rescue if he wants them gone asap. I hope he listens


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh god how can people just not care.. i cant find the ads so maybe they have been removed.

ETA just found them spelt wrongly! If i were closer i would be having one!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I very much doubt that they are real litters of pups. No one just gives a whole litter of pups away. And if they do you have to question their motives for doing so and also if the pups are actually what they say on the tin.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

No idea if it's a scam or not, as no money is involved; but the image has been stolen from this website Planned Litters

If one thing isn't genuine, it's highly unlikely the rest is.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just found the Newfie litter, the photo looks pretty genuine to me. Looks like they haven't been able to sell them and now have at least 9 rather large mouths to feed. Sad


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Found the rotty litter free to good homes too, is that puppy pee all over the bed?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

It's not the "I'll give you this puppy, you just pay for shipping costs" scam, is it?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> Found the rotty litter free to good homes too, is that puppy pee all over the bed?


Thats what I was wondering - No wonder the lady is desperate to get rid of them


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh god, I'm desperate for a newfie but it's just not the right time  So so tempted but I know I can't


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Defo a scam if the photo has been stolen!

Maybe its a "ring this number and we will charge you £5 a minute" scam?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sezzastar said:


> Defo a scam if the photo has been stolen!
> 
> Maybe its a "ring this number and we will charge you £5 a minute" scam?


Not necessarily, someone I know had a photo of their dogs stolen, they definitely had pups on the ground, but were trying to make them appear better than they were.


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was out all day after I posted and I hate trying to navigate PF from my mobile so didn't get to post again...
The ads very quickly 'dissapeared' so fingers crossed it was a dud ad


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I would be killed if I came home with them just now, but when I move out... and no one to stop me... then, I would probably go straight out and get them, and then find a rescue to take them... OH probably wouldn't be happy (assuming I would be living with him ) but he would just have to deal with it. 

I really hope a rescue can get these guys in time...


----------



## Laura devine (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi am just wondering what he's going to do with the litter as am looking for a pup free to good home for my daughters birthday. I was thinking of adopting a pup but am not sure what this involves ( like do we only keep the dog a wee while and can they just come and take it back if so that would brake me and my kids heart ) someone please let me know xx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

??????????


----------

